# Zenith project



## Zephyr (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been working a little on my '39 Zenith. I'm slowly moving forward into this project.
Today I've dismantle the saddle to get it ready for its new seat. Fixed the coaster hub. I think I've done it right. Discovered about tire stiching. And found out that the real color of the bike was deep red with white pinstripes. The wheels should have beend chrome with white pinstrips (I think). 
Concerning the front hub. It's a Phillips Cetonia made in England. The rim appear red under the house paint. Would this mean that it's not an original wheel?

Here's some pictures


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 29, 2012)

*More pictures*

more pictures


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 31, 2012)

well... this just looks so much like a CCM... they had all the pinstripes and most had matched rim color with pinstripes.
if you could just look on top of seat tube, there should be a serial number. I most likely can date your bike.


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 31, 2012)

It is a CCM built Zenith the serial number is 1C6566 which is 1939 according to the chart. This bike have been a real pleasure to work on so far.


----------

